# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  stream کردن video

## mnakhaeipoor

سلام دوستان
من میخوام برای رسپری بردم (لینوکسی هستش) یک نرم افزار بنویسم که بیاد و فیلمی که توسط دوربین رسپری داره ظبط میشه رو (به صورت Live) :
1 - ارسال کنه به یک سرور (مثلا myserver.ir)
2 - همینطور که داره فیلم میگیره و به سرور ارسال میکنه اون فیلم رو ذخیره هم بکنه
.
.
.
زبان مورد نظرم هم C++‎ یا پایتون هست
میشه منو راهنمایی کنیید؟
متشکر

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
این مقاله رو ببین مراحل کامل توضیح داده شده
http://www.instructables.com/id/Rasp...ming/?ALLSTEPS
موفق باشی

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

> سلام
> این مقاله رو ببین مراحل کامل توضیح داده شده
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Rasp...ming/?ALLSTEPS
> موفق باشی


از راهنماییتون ممنوم
اما لینکی که معرفی کردید آموزش راه اندازی و کانفیگ دوربین و نمایش اون توی مرورگر بود
من مورد بالا رو که خودم انجام دادم
الان سوالم اینه که چطوری Stream رو به سرور بفرستم (مثلا با پروتکل RTP) و اون رو توی SD Card ذخیره کنم

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
همون کتابخونه که معرفی کرده (mjpegstream)
توابع ارسال استریم داره
در واقع همون چیزی که روی مرورگرتون میبیید استریمه 
برای ذخیره سازی هم یه جستجو کوچیک کافیه دستوراتش پره تو وب
موفق باشید

----------

